

Girls may learn math anxiety from female teachers - anuleczka
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2010/01/26/tech-math-female-teachers.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar article from some days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1078483>

Some discussion there already.

